# Amazon leaffish video!!



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Heres a compilation video of my Monocirrhus polyacnanthus. He died last year for unknown reasons. Definately one of the most unique fish I have ever had. All feeders were quarantined for 2-3 weeks and treated prior to feeding. Anyway enjoy guys. 
Jeff.

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=leafvid2_0006


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that was an outstanding fish! How long did you own him prior to him passing away? What size tank was he in?

I would love to own one of these amazing fish one day, but I hear they are VERY hard to care for.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Damn that was an outstanding fish! How long did you own him prior to him passing away? What size tank was he in?
> 
> I would love to own one of these amazing fish one day, but I hear they are VERY hard to care for.
> [snapback]850496[/snapback]​


Bought him at 5" which was max for size. Owned him for a year. So he could of possibly died from natural causes. Mine was pretty hardy. Just keep the water soft and the pH at 6.0 and feed every other day with live food. It cost less than $3 a week to feed him. I guess he was eating about 20 1" platys a week. He liked the ghost shrimp an awful lot also. He was in a 20 gallon tank by himself with a dense cover of java fern. I would definately encourage you to get one. I wouldnt mind another one. One of the most efficient predators I have ever seen. As soon as a fish hit the water it would take him less than 10 seconds to cross the tank undetected and snatch up his prey.


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

Man, that video totally makes me want to get one too. I guess if you bought him at max size it would be difficult to determine just how old it was when you got him...seems like you took good care of your fish so I'm sure it died of old age. Did you get it from your LFS...how much do they go for?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

shaft said:


> Man, that video totally makes me want to get one too. I guess if you bought him at max size it would be difficult to determine just how old it was when you got him...seems like you took good care of your fish so I'm sure it died of old age. Did you get it from your LFS...how much do they go for?
> [snapback]850524[/snapback]​


It took me 6 months to finally order one through my lfs. I paid $27.50 for this one. They are wild caught so sometimes it takes a while for it to show up on wholesale lists. He wasnt shy either he would come right up to my fingers when I had to clean the tank. I never got any good shots of him yawning. Its the most incredible thing ever. Wish I had a picture.

Jeff


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

channafreak said:


> Bought him at 5" which was max for size. Owned him for a year. So he could of possibly died from natural causes. Mine was pretty hardy. Just keep the water soft and the pH at 6.0 and feed every other day with live food. It cost less than $3 a week to feed him. I guess he was eating about 20 1" platys a week. He liked the ghost shrimp an awful lot also. He was in a 20 gallon tank by himself with a dense cover of java fern. I would definately encourage you to get one. I wouldnt mind another one. One of the most efficient predators I have ever seen. As soon as a fish hit the water it would take him less than 10 seconds to cross the tank undetected and snatch up his prey.
> [snapback]850503[/snapback]​


Thanks for the info. One day I do hope to own such an awesome fish as you had the oppurtunity to own. May he RIP


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

First of all I feel sorry for your loss









But what a great video. The hunting skills of that leaffish are absolutely perfect ánd fast









But they don't look like a very active fish or am I wrong?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

He is extremely fast


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

cool fish, i think they have them a wharf so i might get one.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

awesome video, very cool fish.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great vid


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dam that shits cool man, he sure can move


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice vid


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Great video!! I used to keep _Monocirrhus polyacanthus_ quite often....even bred them once. One of my local stores has three or four good-sized (4") ones in right now and I'm really pissed that I don't have a tank for them at this point!

-Joe


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

one of my favorite fish by far
too bad they eat like pigs and only live


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

sweet job!


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Holy sh*t that was Awesome! He is so FAST when he strikes!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

that was a kickass video. he was super fast .


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Fruitbat said:


> Great video!! I used to keep _Monocirrhus polyacanthus_ quite often....even bred them once. One of my local stores has three or four good-sized (4") ones in right now and I'm really pissed that I don't have a tank for them at this point!
> 
> -Joe
> [snapback]851528[/snapback]​


Thanks for the replys all.

They do have more of a personality than expected dont they fruitbat? Mine was actually pretty active, constantly drifting around the tank and checking things out. Not what I expected from an ambush predator. A fish I will definately own again someday. Along with a Nandus nandus.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice fish.
I wonder why they call him a leaf fish?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

351winsor said:


> nice fish.
> I wonder why they call him a leaf fish?
> [snapback]852474[/snapback]​


uhh cause he looks like a leaf 
Can you have tank mates with those?


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Very nice fish.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> uhh cause he looks like a leaf
> Can you have tank mates with those?
> [snapback]852702[/snapback]​


Yea. Anything it wont eat and nothing too active to make them skittish. Usually best for a species tank though.


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

that was the best editting i've seen for a fish. i loved the grunting part of the song in the beginning when the fish was taking out the feeders.


----------

